# Were to buy moths?



## AngryMothNoises (Jul 15, 2013)

I have been searching the internet for places that sell moth cocoons or adult moths. I also look up butterflies and moths of america to try and see what I have in my local area.

I found a few places online. Like insect-sale.com and butterflyworkx.com
But I was wondering if any of you knew any places online to get moths. (and may be even a forum?)

Thank you!


----------



## Dark (Jul 15, 2013)

Evening,

Here are some links:

http://www3.islandtelecom.com/~oehlkew/ (I've bought a lot of stuff from this guy, if you email him he'll tell you what's available and what the prices are)
http://pinebaskets.tripod.com/lepidopteralivestock.html#sales
http://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Butterflies-Moths_c10.htm
http://www.mulberryfarms.com/
http://www.carolina.com/living-organisms/insects/moths/10596.ct?mCat=10476&sCat=10568

I am sure every once in a while someone is selling some in the trade section. 

Good luck
Eric

P.S. I doubt anyone will ship live adult moths, they probably wouldn't survive being shipped and if they did most of their lifespan would be wasted in transit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jul 15, 2013)

Darkpredator said:


> Evening,
> 
> Here are some links:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I can't wait to get some cute little moths!


----------



## Dark (Jul 16, 2013)

Very welcome, let us know how it goes!

Eric


----------



## donniedark0 (Jul 16, 2013)

Are you going to build an enclosure for them? If so , what will it be like and what will it have? Plants bugs etc.....


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jul 20, 2013)

donniedark0 said:


> Are you going to build an enclosure for them? If so , what will it be like and what will it have? Plants bugs etc.....


Yes, so depending on what I plan to order depends on what I add into the living space.


----------

